# ruptured blood vessel in hand = ouch



## meanwhile

now what to do ? 
problem no can type fast !


----------



## Laura

Do you know WHY you have a ruptured blood vessel? Did you whack your hand on something? Are you on any hormone therapy?

You need to see your doctor ASAP to make sure you're not forming blood clots that caused this. If it happens in your head it's gonna be very, very BAD!!!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam

In my experience, it will go away on its own in a couple of days. You can try ice (wrapped in a washcloth or something, not directly) for no more than 15 minutes at a time to help with the pain and swelling. 

NO NSAIDs (nonsteroidal antiinflammatory drugs) such as ibupfofen (such as Advil), naproxen (such as Aleve), etc., or aspirin products, as they cause thinning of the blood. If you have to take something, use acetaminophen (Tylenol). If you're taking a lot of vitamin E or fish oil, you might back off some, as they can thin the blood.

I usually get them from bumping it or dropping something on it (I'm a klutz, what can I say). However, if it happened spontaneously, I might be a little concerned, especially if you're on any blood-thinning medications. If not and it shows improvement in the morning, I wouldn't worry too much, but otherwise I'd advise checking with your doctor.


----------



## Ambereyes

You nailed it calliemoonbeam.. If the swelling gets concerning or doesn't start going down in a few hours you need to seek medical attention.


----------



## Sanza

As we get older our skin gets thinner and we tend to bruise more easily from little bumps...not that I'm saying you're old, but that the skin on the hands gets a rough workout every day when you work a lot outdoors.....and are over 40

I've got one right now on the joint of the forefinger.....I wacked it with a hammer last night fencing my new lambs in,..sheesh


----------



## meanwhile

It is better now but I am trying not to use it this week. Have removeable cast on it to remind me. A similar incident happened two years ago. Doctor said it happens with "older" people. I had taken a lot of aspirin last week. It burst when I was kneading bread dough. 

We got ice on it immediately since that is what Dr. said to do last time. Now I just have to let it heal slowly. 

It is scary and annoying. I have a lot to do this week. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ambereyes

Glad to hear from ya, don't over do I know that is sometimes not gonna happen.. But be well.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Glad to hear from you! Since this is a repeat occurrence and it burst just from kneading dough, that's not too good. You might talk to your doctor about a prescription medication instead of the aspirin.

If you're taking so much aspirin for arthritis type pain, there are COX 2 inhibitors, such as Celebrex, that will help with the pain and yet not thin the blood so much and are much easier on the stomach. They are NSAIDs too, but work differently than ibuprofen, naproxen, etc.

If you're taking the aspirin for its heart protective qualities, they've found that the risks outweigh any possible benefits and that daily aspirin use can cause hemorrhagic strokes and/or macular degeneration and blindness. You might try L-arginine, CoQ-10 or even moderate doses of vitamin E and/or vitamin C instead. 

The L-arginine and CoQ-10 will help prevent plaque buildup in your arteries and allow the blood to clot when it needs to, but keeps it thin enough to prevent clots the rest of the time. Vitamins E and C also thin the blood, but don't provide the good qualities the others do, but those others are also more expensive.

The cast/splint is a good idea to remind you not to use it until the vessel has time to heal itself. Hope some of this info helps and that you heal quickly and without problems.


----------



## wogglebug

The advice on not taking ibuprofen, aspirin or NSAIDs is good.
Also be careful of so-called "natural" medications. Some of them act as blood-thinners as well. Gingko biloba is one case of this. Also, if you're taking a steady so-called "maintenance" or "preventative" dose of gingko, then add aspirin to it, you can get in all sorts of trouble.


----------

